# Looking at shears...so many options...and questions



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I have double duck and they have served me well for more years than I had the right to expect and still in use today and still cutting great.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm also looking at some of the grooming tables from petedge... going to be purchasing a lot of grooming stuff here soon including a new dremel, thinning shears, new scissors, and a dryer, too! My one friend did suggest a petedge table, but definitely said to get adjustable!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

If there is going to be a show held near you I would recommend going and checking out the vendors as well. There are very often booths with good quality scissors. Personally, I find that shears really have to fit my hand well for me to be comfortable using them the length of time it takes to put a dog in full trim, and the only way to get feel for that is to hold them and fiddle around with them a bit--kind of like buying shoes--just one of those things that is better to actually try on. Print off the pricing and options on some of the recommended brands so you have a point of reference--if PetEdge has the same item at a better price, you can use your printoff to negotiate, or else just order from PetEdge once you know it will work for you. For other gear, yeah, Petedge has the best pricing going.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Libertyme. , she gave me a name for grooming tables, I just love mine, I have forgot the name.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Geib Gator*

The Geib Gators are a great shear. They are less than $60 and are well made (in the U.S.). I have a few pairs of them and actually like them better than my $200 Talyns. You'd probably want a 7.5 or 8.5" straight. Thinners can be more tricky to buy without feeling them because everyone applies different pressure. I like the Heritage 42 Tooth Thinners. You don't want the 26 tooth blenders for a golden. 
I have the Pet Edge stationary table with adjustable legs and it works well for my goldens. You probably need at least a 36" X 24" table. The foldable Grooming arms are better than the regular grooming arm because the clamp is stronger and better quality.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

sterregold said:


> If there is going to be a show held near you I would recommend going and checking out the vendors as well. There are very often booths with good quality scissors. Personally, I find that shears really have to fit my hand well for me to be comfortable using them the length of time it takes to put a dog in full trim, and the only way to get feel for that is to hold them and fiddle around with them a bit--kind of like buying shoes--just one of those things that is better to actually try on. Print off the pricing and options on some of the recommended brands so you have a point of reference--if PetEdge has the same item at a better price, you can use your printoff to negotiate, or else just order from PetEdge once you know it will work for you. For other gear, yeah, Petedge has the best pricing going.


I actually went to a show last week on a Friday hoping to check out some vendors. No luck. Apparently Sunday was the main day and I just couldn't get there. Monday I ordered a pair of Geib Gator 7 1/2'' straight shears. They came in the other day and feel very nice. I'm happy with them. I think I'm going to go with Roseline for the thinners as the price is very reasonable and I hear good things about them. 

Anyone have any experience with Isle of Dogs shampoo's ? Looking to get a quality shampoo as well.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am a big fan of the 44-20 thinning shears. And below is a link to the best price I have found for them, plus free shipping.

44/20 Thinning Shears


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> I am a big fan of the 44-20 thinning shears. And below is a link to the best price I have found for them.
> 
> 44/20 Thinning Shears



THank you Hank. I like the more natural way both you and Sterregold have your dogs groomed, I will take a look at the link since I need tools. Do you have any other suggestions for the reasonable beginnings of a useful grooming kit? Ellie has standards to live up to  (I've been meaning to friend you on facebook - she is Oriana's little sister


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

JayBen said:


> Anyone have any experience with Isle of Dogs shampoo's ? Looking to get a quality shampoo as well.


I love the IoD shampoo & conditioner. I foster goldens who come in with some pretty bad coats--a good diet plus weekly baths with IoD shampoo (Royal Jelly) and their nutrient conditioning masque transforms the coat in no time.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My "grooming kit" consists of 
44/20 thinners
CHEAP pair of straight shears I got for $20 at a local pet store 
Dremel grinder for nails - which is about 15 years old and should bbe replaced
Comb - medium to fine tooth
Homemade ear cleaning solution

end of list


----------

